# Beethoven is Coming to Orcas Island



## AnnieMM

The astonishing Miró Quartet will be performing Beethoven's sixteen string quartets in late June 2014 under the auspices of the Orcas Island Chamber Music Festival (www.oicmf.org). We have been given a rare opportunity to experience full-throttle Beethoven in the hands of one of the great quartets of our time. If that thought gets your blood racing, details about dates, times & ticket availability can be found here.

If you are not yet familiar with the Miró, plunk down 99 cents over at https://itunes.apple.com/ng/album/beethoven-string-quartets/id648480930 and fasten your seat belt.

Orcas Island is a vacation destination in Washington state's San Juan Islands, so if you are considering this great adventure, please make lodging arrangements VERY soon (like, at once). There is a variety of inns and B&Bs available, as well as camping, but all these places fill up fast for the summer. You can find additional helpful links for lodging on the Festival site.

I was able to hear their Cycle last fall in Austin, and of all the musical experiences in my life, this is the one I would most like to share. Hope to share it with you. Tickets go on sale January 15, 2014.

Annie Moss Moore
www.lvbdb.org - a Beethoven database


----------

